# Продукты компании ESET, LLC.: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Drongo (26 Ноя 2009)

*ESET NOD32 Smart Security 4.0*

В общем вопрос к знатокам.  Есть лицензионный *Nod*, лицензия на 1 компьютер. Сначала я устанавливал его на свой компьютер, теперь хочу установить его на второй компьютер, предварительно удалив его на первом. Так можно делать? В смысле, лицензия сохранит свою силу для другого компа?


----------



## evg_zosk (26 Ноя 2009)

Да, сохранит.


----------



## Княгиня (5 Ноя 2013)

Киньте плиз ссылку для бесплатного скачивания есет секьюрити смарт нод 32 7 версию для 32 разрядной системы


----------



## Кирилл (5 Ноя 2013)

http://www.esetnod32.ru/home/products/smart-security-7/


----------



## Княгиня (5 Ноя 2013)

У меня почему то стал зависать комп от антивирусника я удалила его все исправилось и установила другой и через дней все повторилось снова достал он. Вот пришлось ссылку спросить подумала что не из надежного источника скачала. Может подскажете в чем проблема может быть?


----------



## Кирилл (5 Ноя 2013)

Создайте тему в этом разделе:
http://safezone.cc/forums/besplatnoe-lechenie-kompjuterov-ot-virusov.2/
Предварительно собрав логи согласно правилам.
Проверьтесь на вирусы.


----------



## Княгиня (5 Ноя 2013)

бесплатные ключи ставлю но почему то антивирусник пишет ошибка активации почему так?


----------



## Кирилл (6 Ноя 2013)

Значит что то делаете не так.
Попробуйте другой антивирус:
http://safezone.cc/threads/otkryto-beta-testirovanie-safensoft-syswatch-3-8.21726/
http://safezone.cc/threads/besplatnye-antivirusy-i-antivirusnye-skanery.100/


----------

